
Google Doodle of Roswell anniversary is a point-and-click adventure - danso
https://www.google.com/doodles/roswells-66th-anniversary
======
cromwellian
Falling down the hole with the plant must be an homage to E.T. on the Atari
2600. :)

~~~
CodeCube
That's the first thing I thought! it was kind of weird to get deja-vu from
something I experienced when I was a kid.

------
Dave_Rosenthal
I immediatly thought of Knytt
([http://nifflas.ni2.se/?page=Knytt](http://nifflas.ni2.se/?page=Knytt)), a
free indie platformer that also features a spaceship crash, scattered parts,
and an interesting atmosphere.

------
nekgrim
You can use your nuclear gasoline on the horse. It's useless. But fun!

~~~
Shish2k
If you haven't already recovered the ring, the giant horse will knock it down
:P

Haven't found a use for the giant cow or giant chicken though...

~~~
christoph
Is there any use for the feather?

~~~
shanelja
SPOILER:

 _Use the gas on the tree outside the house with the woman, climb up it,
tickle her with the feather and take the shiny thing she 's holding to win the
game._

~~~
Zergy
She randomly dropped it when the bean stalk grew for me.

------
molbioguy
There are multiple paths to victory. Several more than what's been listed in
the comments so far. Explore and play with it!

------
trimbo
No keyboard controls!

------
jbrooksuk
I love that there are multiple ways to complete this!

------
znowi
Ever since the PRISM revelations, I feel uneasy whenever I see "Google" in the
headlines. Even if it's just a harmless doodle, I'm reminded of their
partnership with NSA.

~~~
ender7
Sigh. Google does not have a "partnership" with the NSA. They give the NSA
data when they are required to do so by law. The problem is the law, which
should be changed.

~~~
cryptoz
It doesn't work that way. "The government told me to do it" is an excuse that
died with the Nazis during the Nuremberg trails. As a civilization, humanity
has generally agreed that doing something evil because you were told to do it
by the "law" is not even close to an okay excuse.

~~~
vectorpush
Godwin's law fulfilled.

The difference is that you voluntarily offered google your data; those who
were enslaved and slaughtered like animals by proxies of the state couldn't
simply subsist under the duckduckgo regime instead.

If this were a matter of true evil instead of obscene hyperbole then people
would actually stop using google instead of apathetically sojourning into your
figurative google gas chamber.

